# Are Beavers common inside 270?



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Saw one yesterday on the Tangy, he smacked his tail at me under the 270 bridge! Then saw this on the way back across the foot bridge below the dam.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, they are pretty common. You can find beaver huts all up and down the Scioto, even downtown!


----------



## Having Fun (Aug 23, 2006)

They are inside the outer belt for sure. Last year I surprised a beaver on a dry river bed that is part of the Scioto near Dublin. He was a big sucker. I sense there is a good population of them here.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This was at Dublin Kiwanis Park, near 33/161.










I'm pretty sure there's a lodge in the lagoon where Slate Run joins Griggs, along 33 near Hederson.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You will see evidence of them all over the place along the bike path up in that area. Must be pretty common.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

One night in august i was standing in the scioto around 270 and watched 3 beavers going from the river up the bank and back down with small leafy branches for about 20 min id shine my head lamp on them and they would try to dive but not enough water wasnt catching anything so only thing to do ive also have seen beaver mauled trees along the olentangy in the wooded area between whetstone park and northmoor park defintlely made their come back pretty cool now i want to observe some wild otters


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I have watched a family for years just inside 270 in the Gahanna area. Flooded my favorite bass pond to where it is virtually unfishable.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bald Eagles too...Now those are sweet to see 

X


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Saw one over the summer swimming downtown (near Arena District I think? Not from there) amongst all the litter...he looked happy as can be. Most people didn't even notice it...we followed him along the trail as he swam for 50-60 yds.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I've actually seen more otters than beavers...sitting very still after dark riverside one evening, I had one swim by me...only about 5 feet away.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Beaver I photographed this summer...she had a bunch of babies with her..


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

As others have said: yes indeed. 

I had, a run in we shall say. On the Scioto near my home stretch, there is a very territorial beaver. While in my kayak, I saw a beaver enter the river north of my location. He headed towards me, and as he came closer, he went under, so I stopped casting. Moments later something large ran into my boat. Seconds later, behind me, the textbook tail slap. Well well. I headed further south to give him a wide birth. 

Later that night, as I was headed back to the take out under darkness, I saw in the reflection of moonlight, the beaver ahead of me. He was headed in my direction once again. I sat down and started paddling straight ahead. We had a little game of chicken, in which neither party veered, and he ran into my boat again. After the contact, I saw a swirl of water beside the boat, and gave him my version of the paddle slap. 

I've seen him a few times since, but we don't run into eachother much anymore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen them both on the Scioto and the Darby, I sat on the Darby one morning and watched as a descent sized tree branch was moving against the current...I had to look at it a couple times to be sure what I was looking at, all of a sudden it stopped, tipped straight up and down and then went straight down like a rock, by this time I am all messed up thinking what the hell did I just see couple seconds later a beaver comes up and starts back up stream for another branch..he was building his lodge. A few days later I noticed another lodge on the other side of the creek, so there was more than 1 in that stretch, this was mid 90s. I also had a run in with a cranky beaver(no pun) on the river while fishing at night, he would get right in the middle of the hole I was fishing and smack his tail, he did this numerous times.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Please keep this on topic, and show some respect for our female members boys...this is directed towards those who's posts I've pulled.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is off the topic but how do you go about trapping beaver I am guessing a trappers license and also a special tag or somthing ? I am not to sure ? I have some private property in woodsfield and it has probley 20 plus on the 500 acers and i would love some pelts ....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Bald Eagles too...Now those are sweet to see
> 
> X


Had one of those come into my duck decoys twice on to consecutive Saturdays a little further North of 270. He flared and flew off really quick!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I look at those chips in the Kiwanis pic, and wonder how much work it would be with hammer and chisel to knock out that many chips as big as those.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

On my way home from work tonight, I saw a fox cross Broad Street from Franklin Park.

Correction:
it was coming from Wolfe Park.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

been seeing them every night I have been fishing for the past two weeks. They see to swim a half arc around where I am fishing. Seems I have to get in and get my fish before they know I am there. Once they start slapping their tail, I lose confidence and move.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> On my way home from work tonight, I saw a fox cross Broad Street from Franklin Park.


Saw a fox around the Olentangy near 315/670 interchange once...He was just trotting along in broad daylight, I was like "are you serious?".


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have to take back what I said. Last night the beavers were already there, and busted me before I got into position. But, I stuck it out and caught a dink saugeye and blue gill after they started slapping.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOSR said:


> I look at those chips in the Kiwanis pic, and wonder how much work it would be with hammer and chisel to knock out that many chips as big as those.


Sorta what I was thinking lol.. "looks professional". That beaver is not messing around.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Its pretty amazing the amount of wildlife inside of 270. My office is on Frank Rd between 71 and High st and I see all kinds of stuff. Have seen lots of deer, some of them really nice bucks, coyotes as well as fox, beaver, there is a bald eagle nest by the pond and I've even seen it catch fish before which was pretty awesome. We've had deer right up by the front door before. Oh we had a pair of swans in the lake one year too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Saw a fox around the Olentangy near 315/670


I saw fox as roadkill on Godown just north of Bethel last year :/


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

twistertail said:


> Its pretty amazing the amount of wildlife inside of 270. My office is on Frank Rd between 71 and High st and I see all kinds of stuff. Have seen lots of deer, some of them really nice bucks, coyotes as well as fox, beaver, there is a bald eagle nest by the pond and I've even seen it catch fish before which was pretty awesome. We've had deer right up by the front door before. Oh we had a pair of swans in the lake one year too.


Sounds like Haul Rd. to me


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

good guess Mushijobah You're not one of the guys I've seen walk over from the river and fish in the lake are ya??


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

twistertail said:


> good guess Mushijobah You're not one of the guys I've seen walk over from the river and fish in the lake are ya??


Of course not!!!! LOL. When I was younger, I did fish one of the ponds on the South side of 104. My friend knew the Security Guard and he wouldn't bother us. That's a good stretch of river though. Especially during the winter (hint hint, stinky). Do you guys ever hear gunshots from the river anymore? I had heard that people used to hunt there for ducks, and actually have seen remnants of a blind and pretty fresh shotgun shells. They are taking quite a risk by hunting that far into the city!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

ahhhh haul rd. :B cross the scioto, up the hill and hog heaven 



Mushijobah said:


> Sounds like Haul Rd. to me


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

When you are in a canoe on a quiet stretch of river and you dont expect it a beaver smacking the water with it's tail can be quite the attention getter!


----------

